# You can order SIM cards w/o phone directly from 7-11 speakout now



## hypo (Aug 11, 2010)

Yesterday, I bought a 25$ voucher from 7-11, called customer service and had a SIM card mailed to my house directly. Just wanted to let people out there know its an option now. It should work with any unlocked GSM phone, or locked Rogers phone. Will update when I get it in the mail.

Details can be found at http://www.speakoutwireless.ca/

EDIT: I've gotten the SIM card and can confirm that everything works, even with a locked Rogers phone!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow great news! THanks for sharing. We would love to upgrade our phones in the future.


----------



## Plutos (Nov 28, 2010)

hypo said:


> Yesterday, I bought a 25$ voucher from 7-11, called customer service and had a SIM card mailed to my house directly. [/url]


Thanks for sharing!!! How much did they charge you for a SIM card?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow! That's excellent news indeed. Too bad we can't buy Speakout wireless airtime in the Ottawa area anymore. (7-11 stores here were sold about 2 years back).


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

In other countries, you buy a $20 wallet shaped card and punch out the SIM and voila.. (oh and the $20 is for pre paid data and minutes not for the SIM) I don't know how Rogers gets away with charging $25 for a SIM card

I called Rogers the other day to add pre-paid service to my data plan, $50 setup fee!... If I could I would use Speak Out but it's not convenient to swap SIM cards to have pre paid and data, but think phones will start holding 2 micro SIM cards (it's like having 2 phone lines...)

No 7-11's around me either


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I think you can add unlimited data on speak out for $10.00


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

WHAT? I have a grandfathered data plan with Rogers for $30, now they charge double that PLUS $12 per device per month if you want to share...


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

THey call it unlimited browsing on phones that are data compatible:

http://www.speakout7eleven.ca/rates-add-ons

I've seen stuff on the net where someone hooked up on older generation iphone to a 7-11 sim card and got the unlimited browsing for $10 month.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I looked it up and the Speak Out data plan is actually Edge network which is really old and slow, I have that on my work BB. It's like dial up compared to 3G, a much cheaper alternative though for sure.


----------

